# Idee: Softwareentwicklung im Team mit visuellen Tool



## timdeu (15. Jul 2011)

Hallo Community,

es gibt ja inzwischen sehr viele Online Projektmanagement Plattformen wie basecamphq.com oder projectplace.com, mit denen es leicht ist, ein bestehendes Projekt zu verwalten. Aber es hilft einem nicht/kaum z.B. eine Web Application zu spezifizieren. Ich denke das muss visuell anhand von einem Bild stattfinden, in das man Todos eintragen kann z.B. “wenn man hier auf den Button klickt, dann...”.

Hier mal zwei Beispiele (screenshots) von mir wie es aussehen könnte:
1. Mockup > Bugs
2. Mockup > Features

D.h. konkret, dass der Kern des Tools jeweils ein Bild einer Anwendung oder auch
ein Mockup ist, welches mit Anmerkungen versehen werden kann. Diese Anmerkung bzw. Aufgaben kann dann jeweils in eine Kategorie eingeordnet werden(Feature, Bug) und es kann sich darüber ausgetauscht werden, eine Deadline kann erstellt werden, Milestones festgelegt werden und ein Kalender stellt all diese Daten dann gesammelt dar. Ich bin auf diese Idee gekommen, da sich anhand von Bildern oft vieles einfacher erklären lässt als mit purem Text.
Zu diesen Funktionen kommen noch ein paar andere hinzu.

Was ist hiervon am wichtigsten, wenn Ihr nur drei Sachen auswählen könntet?


Kalender
Reminder
Timetracking
Dokumentenverwaltung
Forum

Ich würde gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet bzw. ob ihr sowas benutzen würdet im Alltag. Oder wie müsste es sein damit es für euch sinnvoll is?

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Hachmed (16. Jul 2011)

Am wichtigsten fände ich:
-Forum
-Kalender
-Timetracking (wobei ich erst einmal nachgucken musste, was das genau heißt)

Angucken würde ich es mir schon...


----------



## nocturne (16. Jul 2011)

Man kann Meetings nicht so leicht ersetzen!

Das übliche Vorgehen ist der stetige Austausch zwischen Usern, Managern und Fachkräften.
So kann der Entwickler eigene Vorschläge vortragen. Das bedeutet lebendigkeit. 
Wenn ihr das schafft mit Audio/Video-Aufzeichnung mit besonderen Datenschutzrichtlinien zu vereinen könnte es tatsächlich interessant werden.

Ich würde vorschlagen ihr orrientiert euch an fertigen Lösungen.


----------



## timdeu (16. Jul 2011)

Das Tool ist vor allem für die Konzeptionierung von stark User Interface lastigen Anwendungen interessant.

*Hier mal ein Beispiel wie das technologisch aussehen könnte:*
Bounce &ndash; A fun and easy way to share ideas on a website (dann mal aufs Bild klicken und einen Bereich makieren -> hierzu könnt ihr nun ein Text schreiben, z.B. eine Aufgabe/Todo/Ticket oder auch eine Beschreibung eines Bugs)
Jedoch sollte das später alles collaborativ sein, heißt ein Mockup/Screenshot teilen sich mehrere Entwickler und der Auftraggeber etc.

Vorteile
Man verbindet die Tickets, also die funktionale Beschreibung direkt mit dem Entwurf des Interfaces, also hat die Möglichkeiten Funkionalität dort zu beschreiben wo diese stattfindet.

Als Auftraggeber muss ich mir nach einer Iteration nicht 25 Tickets anschauen und mich jeweils neu hineindenken, was war das nochmal, sondern sehe diese direkt im Mockup.


----------

